# Probleme mit Java WebStart; Hauptklasse konnte nicht gef.



## FenchelT (22. Jun 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich beschaeftige mich nun seit zwei Tagen mit Java Web Start und habe mir dafuer eine einfache "Anwendung"
zusammengetippt, die nichts anderes macht, als ein JFrame anzuzeigen.

Diese eine Datei habe ich mittels javac WebStartTest.java kompiliert und anschliessend 
mittels jar cvf WebStartTest.jar WebStartTest.class in eine jar Datei gepackt.

Daraufhin habe ich mir eine JNLP Datei geschrieben und die JNLP, die jar und die ICon Datei in ein Verzeichnis auf meinem IIS gestellt.

Der MIME Code wurde ebenfalls ergaenzt.

Dann habe ich zusaetzlich zu den o.g. Dateien eine index.htm erstellt, die nichts anderes macht, als einen Link anzubieten, wodurch die JNLP Datei aufgerufen wird.

Java Web Start startet auch jedoch erhalte ich die folgende Fehlermeldung:

Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden.

In den Details steht dann:
Hauptklasse WebStartTest konnte nicht in http://localhost/WebStartTest/WebStartTest.jar gefunden werden


Hier meine JNLP Datei:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>


<jnlp 	spec="1.3+"
	codebase="http://localhost/WebStart/" 
	href="webstart.jnlp">

<information>
  <title>WebStart JFrame Test</title>
  <vendor>FenchelT</vendor>
  <homepage href="http://www.google.de"/>
  <description>Test Applikation</description>
  <icon href="home-icon.gif"/>
  <offline-allowed/>
</information>

<information locale="de">
  <description>Test Applikation</description>
  <offline-allowed/>
</information>

<security>
  
</security>

<resources>
  <j2se version="1.3+"/>
  <jar href="WebStartTest.jar"/>
</resources>

<application-desc main-class="WebStartTest"/>

</jnlp>
```

Hat jemand eine Idee warum es zu diesem Fehler kommt?


Vielen Dank und viele Gruesse


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jun 2008)

Igitt, IIS  :bae: 
In welchem Package liegt die Klasse? Wirklich im 'Default'? Wenn ja, solltest du das Ändern.


----------



## FenchelT (22. Jun 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Igitt, IIS  :bae:
> In welchem Package liegt die Klasse? Wirklich im 'Default'? Wenn ja, solltest du das Ändern.



Ja ja ich weiss IIS   :roll: 

Nichts desto trotz ist der standardmaessig auf meinem MS 2003 Server OS dabei und da hat sich das angeboten.

Nein, das ganze liegt natuerlich nicht im Package default, sondern im Package test.WebStart

Ich hatte aber auch schon folgendes erfolglos versucht <application-desc main-class="test.WebStart.WebStartTest"/>

Oder muss das (wo)anders angegeben werden? 


DAnke Dir schonmal


----------



## Kim Stebel (22. Jun 2008)

Igitt, MS 2003 Server


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jun 2008)

Das Package gehört immer zum Klassennamen dazu.
test.WebStart.WebStartTest
Packages schreibt man übrigens klein.


----------



## Kim Stebel (22. Jun 2008)

ist die datei im richtigen verzeichnis innerhalb der jar-datei?


----------



## FenchelT (22. Jun 2008)

Hallo wildcard,

siehe mein letztes Post, ich hatte den Packagenamen mit angegeben.
daap.WebStart.WebStartTest

Ich erhalten dann den gleichen Fehler.


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jun 2008)

Halte ich für völlig unmöglich das du den exakt gleichen Fehler erhälst.
Ausserdem nennst du mir nun schon den dritten unterschiedlichen Klassennamen, also vermute ich, dass du in deiner JNLP ähnlich sorgfälltig warst.


----------



## FenchelT (22. Jun 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Halte ich für völlig unmöglich das du den exakt gleichen Fehler erhälst.



Nein sprachlich nicht den gleichen aber von der Bedeutung her schon.
Die exakte Fehlermeldung lautet dann:
Hauptklasse daap.Webstart.WebStartTest konnte nicht in http://localhost/WebStartTest/WebStartTest.jar gefunden werden.



> Ausserdem nennst du mir nun schon den dritten unterschiedlichen Klassennamen, also vermute ich, dass du in deiner JNLP ähnlich sorgfälltig warst.



Was?  :shock: 

Die Klasse heisst WebStartTest
Das Package daap.Webstart
Die jar heisst WebStartTest.jar

und die JNLP mit Angabe des Package sieht nun so aus, was zu o.g. Fehler fuehrt


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>


<jnlp 	spec="1.3+"
	codebase="http://localhost/WebStart/" 
	href="webstart.jnlp">

<information>
  <title>WebStart TabPane Test</title>
  <vendor>FenchelT</vendor>
  <homepage href="http://www.google.de"/>
  <description>Test Applikation</description>
  <icon href="home-icon.gif"/>
  <offline-allowed/>
</information>

<information locale="de">
  <description>Test Applikation</description>
  <offline-allowed/>
</information>

<security>
  
</security>

<resources>
  <j2se version="1.3+"/>
  <jar href="WebStartTest.jar"/>
</resources>

<application-desc main-class="daap.Webstart.WebStartTest"/>

</jnlp>
```


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jun 2008)

FenchelT hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was?  :shock:
> 
> Die Klasse heisst WebStartTest
> Das Package daap.Webstart
> Die jar heisst WebStartTest.jar


Erst war es WebStartTest, dann test.WebStart.WebStartTest dann daap.WebStart.WebStartTest.
Da wir uns nun wohl auf daap.WebStart.WebStartTest einigen konnten, wie sieht dein jar aus? Kannst du es hochladen?


----------



## Kim Stebel (22. Jun 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> FenchelT hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jun 2008)

Kim Stebel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hab ich diese oder eine ähnliche frage nicht schon gestellt?


durchaus, allerdings wurdest du ignoriert.


----------



## Kim Stebel (22. Jun 2008)

@wildcard: das hätte ich ohne dich gar nicht gemerkt...


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jun 2008)

Kim Stebel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @wildcard: das hätte ich ohne dich gar nicht gemerkt...


Dafür bin ich doch da. Mein zweiter Nick ist übrigens Captain Obvious  :wink:


----------



## FenchelT (22. Jun 2008)

@Kim
Sorry, Du bist mir da echt durchgegangen, zum Glueck gibt es den Captain  :wink: 

Ich guck jetzt mal, dass ich das jar File hochgeladen bekomme und melde mich dann wenn es soweit ist


EDIT:
Hier nun er Link:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/userfiles/user9646/WebStartTest.jar


----------



## Kim Stebel (22. Jun 2008)

FenchelT hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hauptklasse daap.Webstart.WebStartTest konnte nicht in http://localhost/WebStartTest/WebStartTest.jar gefunden werden.



Sollte das nicht http://localhost/WebStart/WebStartTest.jar sein?? Zumindest steht es angeblich so in deiner jnlp-datei...


----------



## FenchelT (22. Jun 2008)

Hallo Kim,

da hast natuerlich recht  :roll: 

Der Fehler bleibt aber.

Hier die gemeldete Exception aus dem Web Start Fenster:


```
JNLPException[category: Startdateifehler : Exception: null : LaunchDesc: 
<jnlp spec="1.3+" codebase="http://localhost/WebStart/" href="http://localhost/WebStart/webstart.jnlp">
  <information>
    <title>WebStart JFrame Test</title>
    <vendor>FenchelT</vendor>
    <homepage href="http://www.google.de"/>
    <description>Test Applikation</description>
    <icon href="http://localhost/WebStart/home-icon.gif" kind="default"/>
    <offline-allowed/>
  </information>
  <update check="timeout" policy="always"/>
  <resources>
    <java version="1.3+"/>
    <jar href="http://localhost/WebStart/WebStartTest.jar" download="eager" main="false"/>
  </resources>
  <application-desc main-class="daap.Webstart.WebStartTest"/>
</jnlp> ]
	at com.sun.javaws.LaunchDownload.getMainClassName(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.doLaunchApp(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```


----------



## Guest (23. Jun 2008)

Hallo nochmal,

hat euch die jar-Datei und die dazugehoerige Exception irgendwie weitergeholfen?


Vielen Dnak nochmal und viele Gruesse
FenchelT


----------



## FenchelT (26. Jun 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

so hatte gerade ein wenig Zeit und habe mir den Haeuptling installiert.
Und siehe da, der alte Apache hat sofort gearbeitet. Es geht 

Danke nochmals an Kim und Wildcard


----------

